# My first gold foils from A/P



## Feenixb1o7 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share my first batch of gold foils from finger boards using A/P.

It's not much but it was fun doing it.

Thanks for all your help guys, hope to add more soon


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice!! Feels great, doesn't it?


----------



## Feenixb1o7 (Sep 8, 2013)

It certainly does!


----------



## artart47 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi!
Cool! good job.
As you collect more foils try storing them in a jar of hydrochloric acid. when they make the components, they lay the gold over copper on the board and i was told that they put a flash coat of nickel to seperate the two metals.
When I first got my foils from the AP there was still copper and/or nickel left on the foils. when I put them in HCl I coul see the acid darken as it removed the remaining base metals. when I changed the acid the fresh acid stayed clear and the foils were now clean

artart47


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 12, 2013)

Feenixb1o7 said:


> It's not much ...



It's a start. And a good one.
The most satisfaction i ever had with this hobby/profession, was my first button which was about 0.1-0.2g.

Once you refine and melt it... you are hooked for life.
Good luck.


----------



## joem (Sep 12, 2013)

always fun, isn't it?


----------



## nh6886 (Sep 14, 2013)

Those look great! 

Samuel is telling you the truth about being hooked at the next step, enjoy the ride and be safe.

John


----------



## Magiskt (Sep 16, 2013)

Good job, this is motivation for me as I'm still in studies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice.
I keep my small bottle next to my computer to keep my goals in mind. 
It's fun to swirl it and watch the sparklies as well.

B.S.


----------



## Nostradomus (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought I was the only one that did silly things like play with the gold containers panther, and watch the light reflect!! My girl always laughs at me and walks by saying "silver and gold" like the guy with the pick axe from Rudolph the red nosed reindeer. We are a interesting bunch that is for sure


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 16, 2014)

It's always nice playing with shiny things...
I'm jumpin to get into the shed to get collecting and refining more but...

The wife says I can't till the garage is empty... Means I have to take apart everything in the garage to scrap and collect PM baring stuff.
It's getting there, slowly... I still have not gotten to the boxes and boxes of boards to depopulate. I have about 30 more boxes to tare apart first.

B.S.


----------



## AUH-R (Apr 18, 2014)

Well done. How heavy was your starting material and how heavy are the foils?


----------

